# Wing Twitching - in new pair



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

i am writing as i am curious to the meaning of the behaviour of my new pair of pigeons - Bong Bong and now Baio. 

Just a brief recap for those who do not know of them

They are being housed separately due to Bong Bongs behaviour. Bong Bong for those who dont remember was a feral baby my boyfriend found on a building site on a 40 degree day in the heat of the australian summer. He is now a whopping 350 gram feral pigeon - who as my vet described - was one giant testicle at 6 months of age (he savaged my vet - very territorial). 

I got baio as I thought Bong Bong could do with some pigeon company - he is waay to attached to me - but Bong Bong seems to be paired with me - and spends his time defending his personal space against baio - particularly me. 

When they are interacting together Bong bong is vicious - he attacks baios feet where she is roosting, and attacks her feathers - pulling from side to side at her feathers - hence i limit their interactions and monitor them in case bong bong gets out of hand. however sometimes he is indifferent to her - they will stand together grooming themselves. the one time baio approached him to get him to groom her in a submissive posture he attacked her. 

Baio, however is quite different. I suppose coming from a flock background she seeks out Bong Bong. She flys whereever he is, and is viciously rebuffed. She is shy and does not use her beak at all, against human or bird. However she does twitch her wing when she is near him - can this be a sign of fear - or love? 

I suppose I am not sure what I should do - how long should it take having pigeons in cages next to each other in order for them to bond - this has been going on for approximately 2 weeks now. Will they ever bond? 

cheers

susie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It may take a few months... the wing twitching is a good sign..babys do this to their parents when they are going to be fed, and pairs will do this in front of each others company, esp when the cock wants the hen to sit in the nest. so just be patient, they seem fine the way they are at the moment.. they do not know you want a pairing from them..


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

thank your spirit wings, i wasnt quite sure how long it will take for them to 'click' i will sit back and enjoy watching them taking their time now.


----------

